
Rage against the machine: self-driving cars attacked by angry Californians - Tchang7
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/06/california-self-driving-cars-attacked
======
gooseus
Considering how easy it is to for people experiencing a lack of equality and
prosperity to direct their animosity toward foreigners, is anyone really
surprised by this?

If technology like this is going to increase unabated while the economy
remains erratic, wages stagnate, and government legislative ability decreases
under the weight of their own bullshit, then I expect this will become more
frequent until we have a genuine neo-Luddite movement on our hands.

